# Hunter



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Here's Hunter after his haircut!








He is much cooler now but I think next time I am going to have his ears cut a little shorter


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Erin - he looks totally adorable and I love his ears that way. How's he been doing?


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh yay! Hunter's new 'do! I like the ears as is but he will still look cute with just a tad shorter (but I'm a big fan of short ears  ) :wub:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Erin, he looks adorable. I think Hunter's ears look perfect.:wub:


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Hehe too cute


----------



## CheriS (Aug 19, 2010)

Love Hunter's new 'do!


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Oh he is so loveable.....how is he doing?...and how's the baby ?


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

Very cute!!! How is the baby?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi Sweetie, I have so missed you! Welcome back!
I like your new hair cut, and I too agree w/your mom, shorter ears are fantastic on little guys. I KNOW you would look good in any cut though, so enjoy your new shorter do!
Hey, do you still do your blog?


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Love it! I think he's smiling and likes it too.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Hunter is so cute, and he looks like he enjoys getting his picture taken!! I love your new haircut, so handsome !


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Hunter looks adorable. The cut is very similar to your Avatar which I love.

Yes -- how is Hunter doing? Hope he's doing better.

I just adore this this guy!!!


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Erin, he looks so handsome!!! I LOVE his ears like that.  It looks super cute!!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Love the haircut Hunter. You look very handsome:wub:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Awww, Hunter looks so handsome and so HAPPY!!!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> Erin - he looks totally adorable and I love his ears that way. How's he been doing?





poochie2 said:


> Oh he is so loveable.....how is he doing?...and how's the baby ?





dntdelay said:


> Very cute!!! How is the baby?





edelweiss said:


> Hi Sweetie, I have so missed you! Welcome back!
> I like your new hair cut, and I too agree w/your mom, shorter ears are fantastic on little guys. I KNOW you would look good in any cut though, so enjoy your new shorter do!
> Hey, do you still do your blog?





Lacie's Mom said:


> Hunter looks adorable. The cut is very similar to your Avatar which I love.
> 
> Yes -- how is Hunter doing? Hope he's doing better.
> 
> I just adore this this guy!!!


Hi Everyone! Hunter here. I am doing much better. Since the last time I got to post I have only had 1 seizure and my vet and cardiologist have determined that going to neurologist to have an MRI would do me more harm than good so they are just going to monitor my situation and see if things stay stable or increase. But so far so good! 

My little brother is also doing really well. He is now 8 months old and while he loves me and always wants to be touching me my Mom and Dad do a great job at making sure I always have my space. I am still a little leary of him when he is on the floor (he is moving so fast now) but I enjoy dinner time very much because he ALWAYS make sure to drop me at least one thing!

Mom will post a picture of him soon but she wants Summer to have her special time on SM first!:wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Aww Hunter looks so cute, he has an adorable heart shaped face full of love.. SO happy to hear he's doing well and Conor too.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Hunter I am so glad you are doing well and getting along well with your little bro. Glad mommy is giving you the space you need, after all, you are the oldest.:thumbsup:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I think this cut is perfect on Hunter!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I have always loved Hunter (remember Ashley has always loved him, too!). :wub::wub:

He looks adorable and I love his haircut. :wub: 

I think the shorter cut around the ears makes our fluff's look like forever puppies. I keep Snowball's hair around his ears a little shorter so that his sweet little ears don't pick up food from his dinner bowl.

I'm happy to hear Hunter is doing okay. I just know Conor has to love his fluff brother to pieces!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Hunter looks quite handsome in his new haircut! I think he looks perfect!


----------

